# Salt Bars???



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

ok..probably a dumb question!..LOL....but can you use regular salt in salt bars...or does it have to be sea salt???? :blush2


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Regular salt is fine. Sea salt just ads more label appeal. DO NOT use epsom salts though.


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

ok cool...i have both sea and regular..was probably gonna do half and half....Thanks!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I just made a batch with Lemongrass and a hint of Mint. yum yum yum!


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

That sounds wonderful!!!!...I bought a new scet called Coastal Breeze...smells nice so we will see how it soaps!


----------

